# Borracho pizza layout will be at SWGRS this year



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Three weeks to go so time to let the cat out of the bag!

The pizza pizza portable layout will be a part of this years show. Big thanks to David Roberts for the offer to let me show you can have fun with a layout the size of a kitchen appliance







. 

There are a couple shortcomings, after alot of consideration I will be bringing everything except the base. Its just too big for my little Scion. I can fit the layout piece, the fiddle yard piece, the rear scenery piece, and a simplified support system, but the rolling base is over one square meter of bulk. I was going to rent a U-haul van but on consideration I realized rolling the base in and out would be problematic and thier $50 a day charge is really $100 after all the fees are added up. Plus I would need it for 4 days and would need to take time off from work on Monday to return the U-haul van. 

I am looking forward to the show but I have a favor to ask. I will be at the show but I will be by myself for the duration of both days. I was wondering if anyone could offer to help watch over the display, not all day just for short periods, mostly just so I could take a restroom break or grab some food or just to get a quick look around. Bob Baxter has graciously offered to help but I dont want to over burden his crew. 

If anyone can lend a hand just let me know as we get closer to showtime. I dont know where I will be located yet. David mentioned somewhere near the entry but thats not confirmed yet. Should be fun. The pizza was a hit at the BTS way back, hopefully the pizza pizza will be again this year. 

In the immortal words of Dorothy Provine in "The Great Race " " WELCOME TO BORRACHO!"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I survived my first Rodeo





















My layout was right up front by the entry, so it got alot of attention. Had a really enjoyable time talking to other modelers, families and the kids sure got a kick out of all the things to look for n the layout. the best was people who looked at the bigger layouts an thought "Oh I can't do that" or "Oh I dont have room for that" then see my layout and say 'Hey I can do that!" Got lots of questions on how was it built. Big thanks to David Roberts for letting me bring it, and a big thanks to Bob, Sandra, Don, and Dave at the Door Hollow for all their help and encouragement.


If I'm going to do other shows I need to make a few changes


Learned a few lessons about "organizing" as I forgot the rear scenery insert setting up on Friday, had to take that on Saturday.










I think I will need to bring a second powerpack as running both circle on one LGB pack it got pretty warm










I really need to break out the high steel bridge segment from the base and attach it to the display










And finally I really need to get a better table skirt as the plastic party-store skirt in the pic looks kinda iffy










So I hope it made a good enough impression that I can do this again at next year's show.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a lot of work for you to bring your layout. It's a great looking set-up and lots of detail in a very small area. It looked very nice. Thanks for bringing it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, the whole Enchillada fits in my Scion Xb, I can get everything in and out by myself save the layout proper, which does need 2 people to remove not because of its weight but its bulk, its too awkward for one person. If I do another show, I will leave out one train box (brought 3) so I can bring the bridge segment in its place.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor.... Your display was great. Well done and well received....









Thanks for your participation...


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic....congratulations on your very clever layout. It's really a study in how to get the most into the space available. Nice work!!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's Vic setting up his layout on Friday. He brightened up Saturday and Sunday when his creation drew crowds and praise. At times he seemed to have a bigger group of admirers than Door Hollow..........Careful about that, Vic.........


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh oh, I better be carefull or I'll find myself placed way in the back next year









If its any consolation, I was telling people my layout was just the Hors d'oeuvre, the Main Entree was the Door Hollow


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good to read this beautiful pizza had lots of admirers on the show!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 08 Nov 2011 01:13 PM 
Oh oh, I better be carefull or I'll find myself placed way in the back next year









If its any consolation, I was telling people my layout was just the Hors d'oeuvre, the Main Entree was the Door Hollow















And a "Tasty Hor d'oeuvre" it was, Victor. 

A very good thing to remember is that you younger folks need to take up the slack when us "old guys" start slowing down. Although I don't really know any "old guys" right at the moment. 

Just train enthusiasts of all ages...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice thanks for the pictures.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again guys, a friend took this video on Sunday, gives an idea what it looks like in motion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kcX...ture=feedu


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

"A very good thing to remember is that you younger folks need to take up the slack when us "old guys" start slowing down. Although I don't really know any "old guys" right at the moment. 

Just train enthusiasts of all ages...







"

Ever the diplomat Stan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

And another YouTuber posted by Victor


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan that was actually taken by my friend Tom from San Diego, I never got out of the building for both days so I never got to check out the Fairplax happenings


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video. Great stuff. Later RJD


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice Vic. 

Double heading.. I love it. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Look great Vic. I'm glad you were able to show it off. Such fun!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool, I'm sure Victor appreciates the compliment, even more than FOUR years later!

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

MJSavage said:


> Look great Vic. I'm glad you were able to show it off. Such fun!


Thanks, I've done several show since this, both Great Train Expo and the Big Train Show, next weekend is the Costa Mesa GTE, I'm going to be there but likely *without* the Borracho layout, this is due to the layout being jammed in the back of the garage with piles of stuff blocking access. Instead I plan on taking the 2 even smaller G scale 24" Pizzas. Both are readily accessible and neither have been on display yet.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Thanks, I've done several show since this, both Great Train Expo and the Big Train Show, next weekend is the Costa Mesa GTE, I'm going to be there but likely *without* the Borracho layout, this is due to the layout being jammed in the back of the garage with piles of stuff blocking access. Instead I plan on taking the 2 even smaller G scale 24" Pizzas. Both are readily accessible and neither have been on display yet.


Vic,
I'd still like you to consider setting up your great little layouts at this year's National Garden Railway Convention.... We still have room in the exhibit hall. It's going to be a great show!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016
Follow us on *Facebook*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ I would really love to go but between the load, 7 hour drive, and then having to get lodgings for the duration, the length of the show and that I would be entirely on my own, I just can't see myself commiting to it.

When my car is loaded with the Borracho layout, every square inch is filled including the front passenger seat, leaving no room for my wife, who's help I would need for that long a show. She's already told me she has no interest in the show, she'd be more interested in going to Sonoma. 
When I did the National Narrow Gauge Show it was in my neighborhood so I could go home each night and between daytime events. Same for BTS &GTE, there all local.

Let's send how the GTE goes with a mini pizzas, I haven't loaded the car for them yet so I think know more about how much room room wall remain in the car after the shows


----------

